# Sharbell Poodles in Vista, California? Anyone heard of them?



## Joelly

Of course! My husband and I went and visit her in February 2013. They are such a nice couple and she educated us on the world of toy poodles. I met two of her female adults, very charming.

We were going to buy from her but then we met Edison who is a puppy from another breeder in Nuevo, CA, goes by the name of Hosanna Poodles own by Patricia Stabler. I went to visit her and fell in love with Edison and the rest is history.

N2Mischief's Misha is from Sharbelle Poodles. I hope she sees this thread. Her Misha is beautiful.


----------



## N2Mischief

Yes, Misha is a Sharbelle poodle. Her daddy is Grand Champion Sharbelle Greg-Mar International Boy and her mother is Ch Sharbelle Victoria's Secret. You can google either on and see pictures.

Sharon has been wonderful to me. She has encouraged me and has let me follow her around at shows and bug her! lol

She was the AKC number one breeder last year and produces some beautiful dogs.

I have decided to do obedience with Misha and possibly make her a therapy dog. She has the best personality!

I would not hesitate to buy another Sharbelle poodle.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

QueenElizabeth said:


> index
> 
> I don't remember where I found this link. I thought someone had recommended this breeder, but I can't figure out who, so perhaps it was only a google search.
> 
> Has anyone heard of them? Bought from them? Know them? I would really like to hear your thoughts!!!
> 
> I am wanting to buy an adult tiny toy. Her prices are reasonable, I like working with her, and she lives not too far away and is willing to drive to meet me and such. I live in Santa Barbara. Ideally I would like them potty trained, but hers are not fully as they have never been given free unsupervised run. She has some available in my ideal sizes, (approx. 3 lbs) and age, and they sound amazingly socialized and accustomed to travel, which I love!
> 
> If you know of a breeder closer to me than her, then please share, but I am mostly trying to find if anyone can weigh in on her. Thanks!


She has 3 pound adults available? That sounds like your dream come true!


----------



## QueenElizabeth

Tiny Poodles said:


> She has 3 pound adults available? That sounds like your dream come true!


I know! Only real drawback is not fully housebroken. I am so glad I can visit her, though. Am going tomorrow!!! Wish me luck.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

A good grooming friend of mine and practically my neighbor has retired Ch. Sharbelle Greg-Mar Icon, he's such a sweet little dude, beautiful conformation, and a wonderful coat. I highly recommend this breeder.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

QueenElizabeth said:


> I know! Only real drawback is not fully housebroken. I am so glad I can visit her, though. Am going tomorrow!!! Wish me luck.


How old are they? They are kennel dogs? have they been bred?


----------



## QueenElizabeth

Tiny Poodles said:


> How old are they? They are kennel dogs? have they been bred?


There are several she sees as options for me. I told her I didn't want over 5 yrs, most or all have probably been bred. Will find out more tomorrow. ^^

Thank you for recommending your breeder to me, if she was closer, I would asolutely use her. I would like to visit and not have to ship if possible, ya know? But she is first on my list if I go out of state. ^^


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Good luck!
If you bring one home, treat the housebreaking like it was a brand new puppy.
Can't wait to hear!


----------



## patk

QueenElizabeth said:


> I know! Only real drawback is not fully housebroken. I am so glad I can visit her, though. Am going tomorrow!!! Wish me luck.


such prospects! so happy you have decided to go with a breeder well and favorably known to several people in this forum. best of luck. but don't get lost at the kennels - i see she breeds cresties as well! :biggrin:


----------



## N2Mischief

lol, I don't think she breeds the cresties any more, but from what I have seen the ones she did breed were beautiful!


----------



## QueenElizabeth

patk said:


> such prospects! so happy you have decided to go with a breeder well and favorably known to several people in this forum. best of luck. but don't get lost at the kennels - i see she breeds cresties as well! :biggrin:


Gosh I know. Cresties! *grabs*

I have not decided for sure to go with this breeder. I am visiting two rescue tomorrow as well. But yes, the recommendations of knowledgeable people are priceless! I feel so encouraged to go there and trust her and all that. You guys are so helpful!!!! *gets emotional*


----------



## Keithsomething

She has some of the most beautiful white and silver toy poodles in the world, she's definitely on my short list of breeders for my toy...whenever that happens haha

Hosanna is another great breeder of toys btw, great conformation in their toys!


----------



## liljaker

A neighbor of mine has a Hosanna toy and the is really well put together!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

So did you go - what happened?!


----------



## N2Mischief

QueenElizabeth, do you have a new poodle! Did you get a rescue or from a breeder?? I am so anxious to hear!


----------



## QueenElizabeth

So sorry to keep you guys waiting!!!!! I was just too exhausted from all the driving to respond until now. 

Sharbelle's poodles were lovely. I could have taken any one of them and been happy. Additionally, Sharon was so helpful and a joy to deal with. I had two or three options that were all great, but none were exactly what I was looking for in age, color, and personality. I am sure if I waited she would have gotten something in that was, but again, I loved all the options even though they didn't hit every mark on my overly picky checklist. 

I met two other rescue dogs that day, and I ended up getting one of those. She was perfect and I just fell in love!!! Furthermore, I did decide to go with a slightly bigger dog (6 lbs) to better suit our lifestyle, or at least until I have more poodle experience...? I still just adore those tiny toys and would definitely get one from Sharbelle's Poodles. *want* 

I want you guys to hear all about my new girl (I am so excited!!) so go here:
http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle...d-our-poodle-help-me-name-her.html#post653441


----------

